# New here, pictures of my babies!



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

The tortie is Miss Mouse, she's currently pregnant ready to drop at any minute. Simba is the black and white cat with white nose with Miss Mouse. There's Smokey and Miss Mouse, I'm sure you'll guess that Smokey is the Grey one! Pebbles is on the top of the chair with Simba and Miss Mouse. Pebbles is my old lady, she's 17 now. The last picture has Scamper, Miss Mouse and Smokey in, Scamper is Simba's brother and he has a black nose.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

the tortie looks quite young to be pregnant, beautiful cats x


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> the tortie looks quite young to be pregnant, beautiful cats x


That's just what I thought, I was thinking no that can't be right.. that's too young to be pregnant!  Poor little thing. What happened?

Lovely kitties though!


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

That's her as a kitten, she's a bit fast for me to get a good picture, she's always upto no good, she's 18 months old now, but she is small, I got her from a pet shop where she was half the size of the other kittens, felt very sorry for her. Thankfully she came through and is very healthy now. Not sure how old she was when we got her, the vet thought about 5 weeks. I'm gonna start taking pics of her before she gives birth and will post more. The rest of the cats are monsters, lol, very large mogs!

Debbie
x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like a lil baby like....really little! xx
edit: sorry posted at the same time lol


----------



## PinkPaws (Jan 4, 2010)

Debcat said:


> That's her as a kitten, she's a bit fast for me to get a good picture, she's always upto no good, she's 18 months old now, but she is small, I got her from a pet shop where she was half the size of the other kittens, felt very sorry for her. Thankfully she came through and is very healthy now. Not sure how old she was when we got her, the vet thought about 5 weeks. I'm gonna start taking pics of her before she gives birth and will post more. The rest of the cats are monsters, lol, very large mogs!
> 
> Debbie
> x


Oh right, phew! You'll have to keep us updated on her and post piccies of the kittens when they arrive


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww beautiful cats, very nice pics!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Loveeeeeeeely cats I like the black & white one in the last pic he/she looks very wise


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Beautiful cats


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

You bought the cat from a _pet shop_? Simply beacuse you felt sorry for her?
I don't mean to sound rude, but what you said bothered me.


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

I went to pet shop to buy a cat, there was a really beautiful black and white cat who was alot larger and looked like it was healthy, whereas Miss Mouse didn't look healthy, I was in the position to pay for any vet bills that she would need and I couldn't be sure that she would go to a home that could, so I picked her. A few weeks later she was very ill and lost the use of her two front legs, took us and the vet quite a while to get her up and running, but now she is brilliant. I felt that I did the best thing for her and feeling sorry for her was warranted.

Smokey was another cat that I got from a pet shop and he had a really bad mouth, all his teeth were misaligned and he had dreadful breath but I got him and after lots of different treatments at the vets we made the decision to have all is teeth out, he was in alot of pain, but with a lot of money and patience he's doing brilliantly. So I wont feel bad for feeling sorry for them.


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

Lovely cats 

I think what a few people might have issues with from buying from pet shops is that your supporting them. By buying a pet shop animal it makes room for more to take their place. Basically its a win-loose situation. You help a animal in need but then you loose by adopting said animal by making room for more sick and ill bred pets to take its place :/ basically pet shops tend to be funded by Back Yard Breeders where they are only in it for the money and couldn't careless about the animals health.

Know I understand when that pet shop was open in Leigh all those years back my mum and dad always said no to getting a kitten or a puppy from there, it would have cost £££ in vet bills and a possible chance the animal may die or suffer long term health issues. 

But I'm sure you did what you thought was right when buying her and its clear all your cats are well looked after and loved ^-^


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree that the pet shops are a problem, a friend of a friend's cat had kittens and they approached a pet shop to buy them and they wanted the kittens at 4 weeks, this is absolute madness. There is no way on earth that I would put my kittens into a pet shop, I have found several potential owners who I will vet and will guarantee that my kittens are certainly alot older than that before they leave me and that they have been checked over by a vet. The trouble is that I don't think that the pet shops will ever stop selling them. I think that what is needed are regulations brought in to police the pet shops to ensure all animals are healthy and well cared for. I have only ever bought the 2 kittens from a pet shop and sadly they were both ill.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Debcat said:


> I agree that the pet shops are a problem, a friend of a friend's cat had kittens and they approached a pet shop to buy them and they wanted the kittens at 4 weeks, this is absolute madness. There is no way on earth that I would put my kittens into a pet shop, I have found several potential owners who I will vet and will guarantee that my kittens are certainly alot older than that before they leave me and that they have been checked over by a vet. The trouble is that I don't think that the pet shops will ever stop selling them. I think that what is needed are regulations brought in to police the pet shops to ensure all animals are healthy and well cared for. I have only ever bought the 2 kittens from a pet shop and sadly they were both ill.


Don't you know that with every animal you buy, you are contributing to the kitten mill/ BYB from where the kitten came? Doing it under the name of "recuing it from distress" isn't helping anything because as soon as you buy one cat, another one is put in it's place. By buying one cat, you're making another one go through the same pain and suffering. Really, you should have done your research before going and buying an animal from a pet shop.
Another qustion- why isn't your cat spayed??? 
Again, I don't mean to sound rude, but you sound like a pretty clueless owner.


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't get her spayed because I didn't want to, I wanted her to have a litter, and I'm sure you'll find a problem with that as well. She will be spayed as soon as she's finished feeding her kittens. You don't know anything about me, my only crime is buying from a pet shop and if feel that I'm a clueless owner then think that. I have kept cats for over 20 year, my oldest current one is 17 years old, sadly we recently lost my 19 year old cat. My cats are in perfect condition and they are looked after exceptionally well and apart from the pet shop kittens, they have never been ill. I understand why most of you feel that I'm in the wrong, but are you all doing anything towards stopping pet shops from selling kittens apart from criticising people, maybe we should all try to stop this from another angle because like it or not someone else would have bought them. I don't feel I should justify my actions, its not for you all to judge me. I'm sorry that you feel like that, so I will not continue here, you say you don't mean to sound rude, but that's exactly how I feel you are. I will no longer post here, probably much to your delight!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Debcat said:


> I didn't get her spayed because I didn't want to, I wanted her to have a litter, and I'm sure you'll find a problem with that as well.


Naturally, I do, as any responsible cat-owner would. By breeding your cat, you are contributing to the massive cat population. Do you know how many cats are homleless and are in shelters, simply because their parents owners didn't bother to nueter or spay them? Many of these cats end up getting PTS, beacause of the ignorance of some people.



> I have kept cats for over 20 year, my oldest current one is 17 years old, sadly we recently lost my 19 year old cat.


Experience teaches you a ot, but not everything (you're are an exapmly of this).



> My cats are in perfect condition and they are looked after exceptionally well and apart from the pet shop kittens, they have never been ill.


Your cats may be healthy, but that's beside the point.



> I understand why most of you feel that I'm in the wrong, but are you all doing anything towards stopping pet shops from selling kittens apart from criticising people, maybe we should all try to stop this from another angle because like it or not someone else would have bought them.


You're right, I'm not doing everything I should to stop BYBs. Right now, I am not in the position to stop them, so I do the next best thing- speak out against them and condemn those who support them (which i am doing right now). 
As for the cat you bought, someone else would have probably bought her if you didn't. Since you did buy her, that person will buy another kitten, thereby giving business to the Kitten Mills and BYB's. I'm sure anyone can figure that out.



> I don't feel I should justify my actions, its not for you all to judge me.


You have just justified your action, by saying that if you hadn't bought the kitten, someone else would.



> I'm sorry that you feel like that, so I will not continue here, you say you don't mean to sound rude, but that's exactly how I feel you are. I will no longer post here, probably much to your delight


I apologize if I have been rude. I have not intended to attack you, simply to educate you. But you do not seem to want to be educated, by the fact that you are leaving. I am not delighted about that, because you leaving the forum might mean that you go on doing what you are doing (i.e breeding).


----------



## Kittyfluffypoos (Mar 17, 2010)

Summer1098 said:


> Naturally, I do, as any responsible cat-owner would. By breeding your cat, you are contributing to the massive cat population. Do you know how many cats are *homleless* and are in shelters, simply because their parents owners didn't bother to *nueter* or spay them? Many of these cats end up getting PTS, *beacause* of the ignorance of some people.
> 
> Experience teaches you a *ot*, but not everything (*you're are* an *exapmly* of this).
> 
> ...


Dear Summer1098, may I congratulate you on driving a perfectly innocent pet owner away from what seems to be (aside from the addition of yourself) a very helpful and friendly place. May I now make a few points:

1. I feel the most important point to note is; by saying "I don't mean to be rude" does not then give you the license to actually be rude. I don't mean to be rude but you're still a rude obnoxious, arrogant, patronising person.

2: How dare you be so patronising as to say "I have not intended to attack you, simply to educate you." No status, education or experience gives you the right to talk down to someone. Not everyone in the world knows of the 'perils' of pet shops, nor is it something that is simply expected of any pet owner. I would be surprised if you checked every product you purchased to check it had an ethical background. I'm afraid recycling the packaging from your soya based ready meals does not make you an environmental activist, nor does shouting at people for patronizing pet shops make you a pet care activist (or whatever you label yourself). I'm afraid neither of these superficial self righteous actions give you the pedestal to consider yourself 'making a difference'.

3: _I don't mean to sound rude_, but what you said bothered me. You are prepared to let a few animals in ill health die for the 'greater good' of putting pet shops out of business. The fact of the matter is these places exist, not every one of them treats their 'stock' badly. Some do and this is sad, and something NEEDS to be done about it, however you are not the person. Your attitude towards the situation sadly voids any credibility you may have had (unlikely though it seems).

4: _I don't mean to sound rude_, but it would seem to me that you are simply a bully. Forums were created for a community of common interest to grow and exchange constructive information. Sadly many clones of yourself are attracted to these places to voice their ill conceived opinions that they would otherwise be too socially inept to voice in person.

5: Yes I am aware that this post is somewhat hypocritical, however I am a sucker for irony and isn't it delightful to indulge one's self once in a while.

6: Last but by no means least, learn to spell and use grammar correctly, or at least invest in a free spell checker, you clearly have plenty of time on your hands. Sadly, your slim and angry grasp on the English language discredits every point you make, _I don't mean to be rude_, but it just makes you sound like an idiot.

Thank you for your time, I hope you've learned a lesson. However I am not so patronising as to think I could have taught you anything at all. I shall simply revel in the knowledge that this response will have made a few people smile and you most certainly not. I am currently enjoying the idea that you are currently dusting the pet hairs off your keyboard, rolling the sleeves up on your purple paw print fleece and winding yourself up for an equally dreadful response.

How very predictable.

Much Love x


----------



## Kittyfluffypoos (Mar 17, 2010)

Please note, yes I did simply create this account to write this response, my partner is a member here, hence why I read the thread. Sadly I did not want her to be removed for saying anything so I thought I would indulge myself!
TTFN


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kittyfluffypoos said:


> I shall simply revel in the knowledge that this response will have made a few people smile and you most certainly not.


Believe me, I smiled all the time I was reading this. I have never before read such an..._interesting_ responce.

To please you, here is my "equally dreadful" response:

- I understand that I have made a few grammer and spelling mistakes, but I don't see why how it really matters in this dicussion.

- I'm a bully? Oh wow. If the OP had simply said that what she had done was wrong, I would have left it at that. But she defended her actions, so I went ahead and explained to her why she was wrong. I don't see how that equals to bullying.

- I do not expect everyone to know everything, but what I do expect is that they should do their research before buying a pet. Anyone who has done enough research will know better than to buy from a pet shop.

- Feel free to think me as a "rude, obnoxious, arrogant, patronising person" if you want. Though I must say that I don't know how explaining to someone what is wrong in buying from pet shops earns me those discriptions. Perhaps I have been a little harsh on the OP (again, i apologize to him/her), and perhaps you, being so very polite, could suggest a more polite way in which I could get my point across?

Oh, and thank you for informing me what kind of person I am, and for finding fault with everything I say.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Summer1098 said:


> Believe me, I smiled all the time I was reading this. I have never before read such an..._interesting_ responce.
> 
> To please you, here is my "equally dreadful" response:
> 
> ...


I dont mean to stir it all up again [or maybe i do] but if the OP didnt believe what they were doing was wrong, then how could they admit what they did was wrong?

Our first cat was from a pet shop and that was 16years ago now, it was our first cat and she's still going now [all be it a real bitch to anyone but my dad] and id still get a cat from a pet shop if i went in and saw one in a bad way. So if it makes room for another kitten to come take its place, that one will soon be snapped up by someone else im sure, funding whoever your on about.

Im not saying im knowledagable, wonderfull or that i need educating, just simply saying how i feel.

And so what if she wanted a litter from her cat? Was her choice and she's now getting the cat neutered, in the future i'd love to have a cat and have a litter of kittens, but as the OP said, make sure they are very well looked after and go to homes that are throughly checked, or keep them myself if i have the space.

Feel free to attack what i've said if you feel the need


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Summer, you are being totally unfiriendly and patronising.

Petshops sell pets, people will buy from them.

Its down to the goverment to put a stop to this, people will always want to 'help' a caged animal.

Its not always easy to see the bigger picture when faced with a caged kitten.

And besides, even if your argument is valid, you are totally rude and I would find it hard to take in any of your points if you were speaking to me like that!


----------

